# mow strip



## incarau

Ojala que alguien me pueda ayudar con esta losa de concreto usada para una de las ruedas de la cortadora del cesped al pasarla cerca del edificio o estructura adyacente al jardin.

Contexto: "Heads inmediately adjacent to *mow strips*, walks, or curbs,  shall be one inch 25mm below tolp of *mow strip*, walk, or curb and have one to 3 inches 75 mm clearance between head and *mow strip*." Waiting for answer, de antemano Muchas Gracias.


----------



## alberto magnani

Mow strip es un 'sardinel'
Una estructura larga de cemento, ladrillos un otros materiales, colocada justo debajo de una barrera para evitar el crecimiento del pasto y para facilitar el corte.


----------



## incarau

So my problem is how do you call it in spanish ? I know what it is, i'm looking on the drawing, but Ihave to put it in SPANISH, tks.


----------



## alberto magnani

Mow strip=Sardinel


----------



## incarau

Bueno, creo que lo mas cerca que he escuchado es "Sardinel" o en otras palabras mas consistente.


----------



## dixza

sardinel.
(Del cat. sardinell, sardina, por semejanza con las sardinas prensadas).

1. m. Arq. Obra hecha de ladrillos sentados de canto y de modo que coincida en toda su extensión la cara de uno con la del otro. Cornisa, escalón, hecho a sardinel.
2. m. And. Escalón de entrada de una casa o habitación.
3. m. Col. y Perú. Escalón que forma el borde exterior de la acera.


----------



## incarau

let me explain what it is: Is a long strip of concrete that is built adjacent to the Wall of a building, to allow the wheels of a lawnmower that are close to the wall to drive over so all the grass can be cut and doesn't grow close to the wall to different sizes, because the lawnmower can not get close to the wall. Espero que hayan entendido. Gracias, Incarau para servirle.


----------



## 0scar

Hay que inventar un nombre como "senda para cortadora de cesped"


----------



## incarau

Recuerda que solamente 2 de las cuatro ruedas son las que iran por esa tira de concreto ( entre a 12' a 18' de ancho) pueden ser las del lado derecho o izquierdo depende en que direccion se vaya. Muchas gracias.


----------



## dixza

sugiero: carril de podar
similar a los carriles de las carreteras, o talvez canal de podar.


----------



## 0scar

_The lawnmower_ no es una podadora, se podan las ramas, el césped se corta.


----------



## dixza

*podar**.* (Del lat. _putāre_).
* 1.     * tr. Cortar o quitar las ramas superfluas de los árboles, vides y otras plantas para que fructifiquen con más vigor.
* 2.     * tr. Eliminar de algo ciertas partes o aspectos por considerarlos innecesarios o negativos. _Podó la biografía de datos superfluos_




_TAL VEZ SI NOS BASAMOS EN LA SEGUNDA DEFINICIÓN PODEMOS USAR LA PALABRA PODAR._


_Y recuerda que si las personas siguen usando la palabra como tal_ algún día será mas que común que la RAE necesitará incluir una tercera definición. Saludos : D


----------

